#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  SV SABR - Maand van de Profeten

## SVSABR

Heb jij al gehoord van de Maand van de Profeten?

Vanaf 8 maart zal tijdens deze maand, elke dinsdag een les gegeven worden over een profeet, door Ustadh Rafik Dahman (islamitisch theoloog). Met de lessenreeks, van in totaal 4 lessen, zal je in een korte tijd je kennis over de profeten kunnen bijspijkeren. Daarnaast zal tijdens elke les een thema centraal staan, die kenmerkend is voor de profeet, en als voorbeeld dient voor ons huidige leven.

We raden aan de totale lessenreeks te volgen, om zo te profiteren van maximale kennisvergaring. Het is echter ook mogelijk om de lessen afzonderlijk te volgen. Bekijk de site/facebookpagina voor alle details!

Wil jij deelnemen aan de lessenreeks? Meld je dan snel aan via de link www.wqd.nl/maandvandeprofeten

----------

